# Breeder Help



## Norfpo (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been inactive a while I actually ended up getting a Siberian Husky last year and she's been amazing (and a handful) Next summer I plan on getting a German Shepherd male, I would prefer either sable, black or black and tan. I'm really leaning towards a working line that I can do Schutzhund with or agility/barn hunt possible even scent tracking depending on what he takes to. My siberian currently does lure coursing and will be starting in agility/barn hunt soon so it'll be nice to take them both to the same events. I live in the Orlando,Fl area and would like to be able to drive and get my puppy (my siberian is from Alabama). Can anyone recommend any good breeders within 8hr driving distance below $1500.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Betty of Little River Canine might have something or know who to suggest.

http://www.littlerivercanine.com/home/contact/


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Betty at Little River Canine, and Lorri at Avorow in Arkansas. Both have nice dogs and will be in your price range. I know of some others but the prices would be higher due to more credentials on parents.

Lee


----------



## 45yearsofGSDs (Sep 19, 2013)

Call Denise @ Our German Shepherd Family

Our German Shepherd Family - Home


----------

